# Solved: panasonic turntable



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

im trying to fix a panasonic turntabe. the paltter didn't rotate so i took it off and found something that looks like a melted belt wrapped around the motor pully. it was gooie and stiky and yuck. what do think needs replacing.heres some picks



















what you think. i would like to get it working. the motor turns.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The old belt probably deteriorated from age so you just need a belt. Trick is finding the right size. You might try a place that repairs VCRs.

Or here: http:\\mcmaster.com (type "round belts" in the search box).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is indeed a belt that goes from that pully and drives the TT. That clearly needs to be replaced.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

working with a company now to find a belt www.kabusa.com. will let you know


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

its a idler wheel. that white thing is a idler wheel. i can't find one so i found a company that rebuilds them. $44 with shipping to rebuild.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I thought most of them were belt driven, but I can see where that might be an idler wheel. It would be a lot clear if I had it in front of me.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

It could be that the idler wheel just has a rubber o-ring on it and when the platter it on the shaft contact is made. If it is an O-ring you should be able to get that almost anywhere. How about posting a picture of the bottom of the platter? Also, what happened to the rubber, any rubber, that was there? If it were a belt type rubber there should have been bits and pieces of it laying around.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

closely at the lower of the 2 pics, the following stands out to me..

1) the large gear on the upper right has a notch in it, lined up with the central steel shaft, which appears to be covered in some sort of old lubrication. This would seem to indicate that something has been pulled off of the central steel shaft???

2) That same large gear, on the upper left, (when you looks closely at the photo) appears to have a shadow, formed like some sort of "o" ring drive belt. on the underside of it, which just may be long/large enough to strech over to the idler pully???

Lex, what did you remove ( if anything) from the underside of the assembly, prior to taking the pics you posted???


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I thought most of them were belt driven, but I can see where that might be an idler wheel. It would be a lot clear if I had it in front of me.


most are belt drivin but most stereo types like these use a idler wheel as the driving force.



Guyzer said:


> It could be that the idler wheel just has a rubber o-ring on it and when the platter it on the shaft contact is made. If it is an O-ring you should be able to get that almost anywhere. How about posting a picture of the bottom of the platter? Also, what happened to the rubber, any rubber, that was there? If it were a belt type rubber there should have been bits and pieces of it laying around.


heres the pic










found another company here in michigan that will rebuild it for $22 + $3.50 shipping and 6% tax so it comes out to $27 so alot cheaper but longer wait 6-8 weeks. what i thought was a belt was a melted stiky mess wrapped around the motor shaft. I guess this was the rubber tire from the wheel.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

paisanol69 said:


> closely at the lower of the 2 pics, the following stands out to me..
> 
> 1) the large gear on the upper right has a notch in it, lined up with the central steel shaft, which appears to be covered in some sort of old lubrication. This would seem to indicate that something has been pulled off of the central steel shaft???
> 
> ...


didn't see this post. the large white gear is what makes the tone arm go onto the record when you select auto and makes it return to the resting place after the record is over. theres no belt under it. i have sensed removed that gear as the arm does not go high enough to clear the tower


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

my guess is that the big toothed wheel in the second picture is what drives the platter and the round wheel...small wheel... is what makes the styles go up and down and in and out


the little star looking gear on the last picture engages with the large white gear in the second photo via the shaft taht is clearly showing in the top left quardrant

just my guess... A few more pictures would go along way...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

buck52

that gear on the platter is what drives the big white gear. when the needle gets towards the end of the record it moves a metal arm that engages those metal clips on the white gear so the gear will engage and return the needle back to the start. that white wheel in the bottom right is the idler wheel. it is missing a tire when i turn the player on it rubs against the motor drive shaft and also rubs against the inside of the platter causing it to rotate. but sense its missing the rubber it does not make contact with the inner ring of the platter. i have sense sent the part in


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I wish you luck and I think you are on the right* track*... no pun intended...

As a side note... sense... is far different from... since... 
I assume you are not referring to the smell from the burnt rubber... but... an action you have/are taking......


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well you know the model number so look here at.

Service manuals,electronic components datasheets and equipment schematics database.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

that link didn't have this model number. anyway i sent the part in for repair. so in 6 to 8 weeks it will come back with new rubber on it


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sorry they did not have your model because they sure had lots of info there on the models they did have info on.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well got the wheel back today and installed it. turntable works fine now


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey that is great to hear.


----------

